# Shampoo and Conditioner...which one?



## Tracy and Tessa (Sep 22, 2010)

Tessa has crinkly hair and I'm not sure what shampoo and conditioner to buy her. The one that I'm using does not seem to be doing a good job and it does not brighten her. I've heard of Pure Paws but cannot seem to find it here in Canada. Is that a product highly recommended and if so is it safe to use on my black Yorkie-poo too? Her hair is wavy.

Any advice or suggestion will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I love the Pure Paws line. You can get it in Canada here K9 Grooming Supplies, The Art of Canine E-commerce they have been very easy to buy from.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I have been using and liking Chris Christensen Spectrum 10. I am using both the shampoo and conditioner.


----------



## Tracy and Tessa (Sep 22, 2010)

pammy4501 said:


> I have been using and liking Chris Christensen Spectrum 10. I am using both the shampoo and conditioner.


Thanks for your comment to my question. I just placed an order for Chris Christensen's White on White and Black on Black system kits. Only 4oz bottles but good size to try before committing. I ordered from petempire.ca. The price is so much cheaper than Pure Paws so I hope that the product is good. Always like saving a few bucks.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

pammy4501 said:


> I have been using and liking Chris Christensen Spectrum 10. I am using both the shampoo and conditioner.


Just bought the CC Spectrum 10 for Mercedes and love it!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I am using Pur Paws shampoo and conditioner.......Love it. Does a wonderful job but I have to dilute it for both my babies and more so for Rain. It make the babies hair so soft, smooth and smells so good~~~~:wub:


----------



## Tracy and Tessa (Sep 22, 2010)

I've switched my order from the white on white for the maltese and the black on black for the yorkie-poo to two of the spectrum 10 system kits. Looking forward to the next bath. I also received my BowBiz bows today and I'm also going to order my Madan brush so I cannot wait to see my girls all spiffed up.


----------



## DooLittle (Aug 12, 2009)

also consider first using on just the paws Clean Start, small amount not diluted,











then I use Day to Day shampoo 
diluted. 











And this is the Best conditioner out of 7 others I have tried, I also like that you lightly rinse off and 
can stay in.










I order these from Cherrybrook online when they are not at a dog show.


----------



## Aarianne (Jul 22, 2005)

When you say she has crinkly hair, do you mean it's damaged/dry? 

My favourite shampoo and conditioner is from Green Beaver (a Canadian company) and it can be purchased from Well.ca. I am a huge fan of both companies and recommend trying it out. Their shampoos don't contain sulfates (like sodium lauryl/laureth sulfate--so common in both human and dog shampoos) which are highly drying and a skin and eye irritant. And their conditioners don't contain silicones, which don't actually make your hair healthier anyway--they only temporarily make it appear healthy and require harsh sulfate-based shampoos to remove the buildup--which makes your hair unhealthy!

Here's my favourite: 
Buy Green Beaver Shine Enhancing Apple Mint Shampoo from Canada at Well.ca - Free Shipping 
Any of the Green Beaver shampoos and conditioners seem to be great though. In fact I'm in love with a lot of their other products too. Well has surpassed my expectations every time. They package everything well, their website is straight forward, and shipping is fast and cheap!


----------

